# Dial-Up Modem Won't Connect



## TrumpetMan258 (May 13, 2005)

I have yet another problem with my computer. This time it's with the modem. When I try to connect to the Internet, the modem dials the number, but then just goes back to a dial tone; none of those weird modem sounds. I have noticed that whenever I open the connection properties, the password is shown as containing 16 characters, when the actual password only contains four. Even if I go into the settings, change the password, click ok, then go back into the settings, the password box contains 16 characters again. Also, when the modem dials the number, it sounds like it is dialing in tone mode, but the modem is set to use pulse, which it should use. I don't know what's going on, but it's really bugging me!


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

most modem or phone nowadays use tone, pulse is an old technology


----------



## TrumpetMan258 (May 13, 2005)

Except that my house still uses pulse. Our desktop computer connects to the internet easily, and it's set to pulse.


----------



## stebster (Jan 2, 2006)

I would Reinstall the modem drivers.Double check all settings.Check to see if the modem is any good(try a differant modem if you have one)
Most of the time it`s the drivers get messed up.


----------



## hosseinrz (Jan 29, 2006)

The reason is simple !
Because you are dialing Tone on a line that does not support Tone dialing.
Just add a P before your dial-up number and press enter.
if your number is 2290000 you have to use p2290000 to dial pulse.


Regards


----------

